# Browning BPS 10 Guage 3 1/2



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has a 10 or 12 bottom eject with top tange safety. If so whats the plus or minus of the gun? I don't know anyone who has one so help me out guys. Looking for a new turkey and Goose gun any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a BPS 12, biggest mistake I ever made was selling it. It was a great gun, as reliable as they come and not bad looking either. If I had the opportunity to pick up a BPS 10 for a good price I'd be all over it.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

FYI You may want to do a price comparison between 10 3.5 in and 12 3.5 in ammo before you make the leap . 


Jward


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

I have the 10ga top tang safety with bottom eject, this is one firearm that I will never sell. It doesn't see much action any more, recoil is not bad at all.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I have 2 BPS's, one 10ga and one 20ga. Both are nice guns, not much recoil, even with the 10.

I think the way the BPS's are designed, they are intended to be ambidextrous (right hand / lefty interchangeable). No problem with the safety after you get use to its location.

My 10ga doesn't get much use; only about a box of shells through it in the 12 or so years I have had it. I originally purchased it for pass shooting Canada geese in a hot area I had been hunting for years. As luck would have it, the year after I got the gun the spot dried up and hasn't been the same since. I picked up my 10ga just after the 3.5" 12ga's came out and I was still unsure if the 3.5" 12's were a passing fad or here to stay, so I shied away from the 3.5" 12.

BPS's are definitely harder to clean than your run of the mill 870 in the sense that BPS trigger assemblies take a gunsmith to reinstall after removed for cleaning. Not speaking from first-hand experience, just a wicked rumor I've heard a few times from different sources.

IMHO, the only advantage of the 10ga (or a 3.5" 12ga) is throwing larger volumes of large steel shot size (BB, BBB, T, F) than possible with a 3" 12ga. My 870 Express Mag (3") is my stand-by workhorse. I tried the 10ga for turkey hunting, even had some 3.5" OOB and 1.75oz rifled slugs for it but I kept going back to the 3" 12ga for some reason.

For what it's worth, I may be looking to part with my BPS 10ga in the future but haven't made that decision yet. It is kinda cool having a 'big 10' in the case.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ten Gauge turkey guns are for the most part inferior to Twelve gauge 3 and 3.5:sad:


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I owned a 12 ga BPS for about 1 year. It looked nice, but I didnt like the long stroke of the slide. That and I couldnt hit the broad side of the barn with it? Not the guns fault it was me.


----------



## huntincountryboy79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the BPS 10. Nice gun, heavy & follows through nicely. Recoil isnt bad because of the weight. The problem is ammo, most companies arent loading the 10 up to its true potential. However if you roll your own or find some good ammo its a great gun.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Quack Addict said:


> BPS's are definitely harder to clean than your run of the mill 870 in the sense that BPS trigger assemblies take a gunsmith to reinstall after removed for cleaning. Not speaking from first-hand experience, just a wicked rumor I've heard a few times from different sources.


It's not bad at all IMHO. I don't think it is much harder than the 870, just different.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I had a 20 BPS that I deeply regret selling. I could hit very well with that gun...handled great for a rabbit/upland gun. I sometimes fondle a BPS 28 but haven't pulled the trigger....yet. The only problem I ever had was the fact that it rusted even if you whispered rain in her presence! She was ultra high maintainance, at least finish wise. This was a gloss finished gun, not one of the matte or camo models more suited to your needs.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

I bought my BPS 10 the first year it came out, Im thinking 20 yrs ago or so. I bought it for waterfowl, mostly duck hunting. This gun flat out throws a pattern with steel shot, and with any of the tubes in it. Some combinations are just sweet, and the BPS 10 ga. and steel shot is one of them. I bought both my 2 sons the 12 in 3.5 but never could get the 3.5 shell to pattern for crap. They would shoot the 2 3/4 or 3 just fine but not he 3.5s. the weight of the 10 makes it swing like no other gun Ive shot, but standing in the swamp all day or having to carry it very far is like carrying around a weight bar. I use to hunt deer in the shotgun zone and bought a slug barrel for the 10, 1 ¾ oz slugs WOW. They will make any big bore rifle seem like a 22 . when I first got the slug barrel I went to the range to site it in, open sites, shot it at 25 yds then 50 then 100 and back to 50 to make a adjustment. Shot it 14 times total. I wanted to shoot it a couple more times at 100 but I literally could not force my finger to pull the trigger it just would not obey my mind :SHOCKED:. Anybody want a good deal on a slug barrel PM me. 
The BPS is a great gun, always functions great and in the tight quarters of a blind the bottom eject will be appreciated by you buddies. Both my sons are ambidextrous and can shoot there guns either way. One last thing is if you buy steel shoot by the case and get standard waterfowl loads the price is not bad a lot of times better than 12 ga, 3 ½ but you wont get them very may places.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I bought the BPS 10 for goose hunting when I had the "go big or go home" syndrome. I hammered many geese with that gun. Once on a field hunt for geese, we had huge mallards in our face all afternoon. I only had the 10 with BBB and mod choke with me. I limited on duck burger.

Then I bought a SBE II that was 3.5" 12. It's nearly half the weight of the big ten and throws up nearly the same amount of shot. I can switch at the drop of the hat to lighter waterfowl loads, so the versitility of the Benelli has kept the BPS in the safe for 3+ years.

I guess I should sell it. If anyone is interested, shoot me a pm.


----------

